#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Madras 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## amit_tiwari

*This is a thread for IIT Madras 2011 Admissions, Cutoff Discussion, Click here for IIT Madras 2012 Admission, Cutoff Discussion

*​*
Heylo Faadooossss,

This is Amit from IIT Madras and I have been appointed by this website for answering your queries :ghz_01::ghz_01:

Thank you admins!!!

*Here is some important info about my college.....................................:Laie_58:
*
Graduation Courses offered at IIT Madras along with  placement figures:

* 
Aerospace Engineering (Salary  Rs.3 lakhs to Rs. 9.5 lakhs per annum)Applied Mechanics (Salary  Rs.3 lakhs to Rs.7 lakhs per annum)Biotechnology (Salary  Rs.3 lakhs to Rs.12 lakhs per annum)Chemical Engineering (Salary  Rs.3 lakhs to Rs.17.48 lakhs per annum)Civil Engineering (Salary  Rs.3 lakhs to Rs.12 lakhs per annum)Computer Science and Engineering (Salary  Rs.3 lakhs to Rs.19 lakhs per  annum)Electrical Engineering (Salary  Rs.3 lakhs to Rs.19 lakhs per annum)Engineering Design (Salary  Rs.3.6 lakhs to Rs.13 lakhs per annum)Engineering Physics (Salary  Rs.3.5 lakhs to Rs.9.04 lakhs per annum)Mathematics (Salary  Rs.3.6 lakhs to Rs.8.05 lakhs per annum)Mechanical Engineering (Salary  Rs.3.25 lakhs to Rs.13.63 lakhs per  annum)Metallurgical and Materials Engineering (Salary  Rs.3.7 lakhs to Rs.12.00  lakhs per annum)Naval Architecture (Salary  Rs.3.0 lakhs to Rs.12.00 lakhs per annum)*Ranking
*We are IIT Madras....need we say more....!!!!
But for the uninitiated, we have been ranked between 1 to 5 for the last few decades.....now that is quality!!!!

*Fees
*Candidates who wish to undertake undergraduate programs at IIT Madras  have to pay a minimum fees of Rs 20,400 per semester. Candidates who  wish to stay at the institute hostel have to pay the hostel fees payable  through DD which come to Rs 12,929 per semester. 

*History of the college
*Indian Institute of Technology Madras, is one among the foremost  institutes of national importance in higher technological education,  basic and applied research. In 1956, the German Government offered  technical assistance for establishing an institute of higher education  in engineering in India. The first Indo-German agreement in Bonn, West  Germany for the establishment of the Indian Institute of Technology at  Madras was signed in 1959. The Institute was formally inaugurated in 1959 by Prof. Humayun  Kabir, Union Minister for Scientific Research and Cultural Affairs. The  IIT system has seven Institutes of Technology located at Kharagpur  (estb. 1951), Mumbai (estb. 1958), Chennai (estb. 1959), Kanpur (estb.  1959), Delhi (estb. 1961), Guwahati (estb. 1994) and Roorkee (estb.  1847, joined IITs in 2001).


*Address:
*Indian Institute of Technology Madras
I.I.T. Post Office
Chennai - 600 036
India
*Fax :* +91 (44) 2257 0509


Website: www.iitm.ac.in


*IITJEE Cutoffs - general category students*

Opening Rank: AIR 7
Closing Rank: AIR 3898
Branchwise, Categorywise cutoffs available....

*NOW TIME FOR YOUR FAADOO QUERIES!!!!*





  Similar Threads: DCE/DTU Delhi 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Guwahati 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Trichy 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Warangal 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## param

my   rank in iit is 3915 , which IIT  i will get ,  Can i get IIT madras

----------


## amit_tiwari

> my   rank in iit is 3915 , which IIT  i will get ,  Can i get IIT madras


With 3915 u only have an outside chance for biotech.....considering u are general category.....

For other IITs, pl post in relevant threads......

----------


## param

> With 3915 u only have an outside chance for biotech.....considering u are general category.....
> 
> For other IITs, pl post in relevant threads......


ok ,, is there any socpe for bio technogoly  in terms of employment ,,  what package we can expect

----------


## amit_tiwari

> ok ,, is there any socpe for bio technogoly  in terms of employment ,,  what package we can expect



Bio Tech has a slightly lower avg than other good branches....Mostly ppl get around 3.5-5 lakhs pkg in this branch......

----------


## vikshak

hey.. i got naval architecture in iit madras... i am actually gettin tensed abt d scope n also d salary... is it good enough? pls tel me as much as u know abt naval arch in madras... hows it, n also its pay scale... thank u. :):

----------


## amit_tiwari

> hey.. i got naval architecture in iit madras... i am actually gettin tensed abt d scope n also d salary... is it good enough? pls tel me as much as u know abt naval arch in madras... hows it, n also its pay scale... thank u.


Hey dont worry at all....its a very good branch....pay scales range from 3 to 12 lakhs and the dept enjoys 100% placement record.....Max students are placed in Indian Navy, Mazagaon Dock, Bharati Shipping. Students have also cracked companies like NVIDIA Graphics for CS profile from this dept and i-banks like deutsche bank!!

----------


## vikshak

oh ok!  thank u for tat info... wat field did u take up n what are u doin now?? career wise... do u get time ther to take part in sports or play or relax in d evening??

----------


## Avi_S

Sir,I got 1479 all india rank with a gate score of 616 in gate 2012.What are my chances for MS in IIT madras

----------


## kuldeepdhoot

Name of the Candidate:	KULDEEP DHOOTExamination Paper:	EC - Electronics and Communication EngineeringMarks Obtained:	32.33 Out of 100GATE Score:	536All India Rank:	3360No of Candidates Appeared in EC:	176944can i get admission in iit/nit??

----------


## kuldeepdhoot

Examination Paper:    EC - Electronics and CommunicationEngineering
Marks Obtained:    32.33 Out of 100
GATE Score:    536
All India Rank:    3360
No of Candidates Appeared in EC:    176944
can i get admission in iit/nit?

----------

